# [help] KDE Lentissimo allo startup [risolto]

## sanzo77

Dopo un bell'emerge world mi ritrovo con un kde lentissimo allo startup, ho provato a guardare il log di xorg ma non da nessun errore. Sapete dove posso mettere le mani? che log posso postare per aiutarvi ad aiutarmi? tnx

----------

## GiRa

```
$ cd

$ mkdir oldKDE

$ mv.kde* oldKDE

$ startx

```

E vedi se migliora.

Oppure nel controlcenter digli di non salvare/riesumare le sessioni.

Una volta fatto questo vediamo cosa potrebbe essere.

----------

## knefas

Controlla anche che la tua rete sia a posto, in particolare che localhost risolva in 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts.

----------

## sanzo77

il mio kde e' gia' settato per avviare una sessione vuota ogni volta. Odio il ripristino delle sessioni.

Cmq forse mi sono sbagliato, ovvero forse il problema non e' kde, ma kdm, xche' il rallentamento lo da prima di darmi la schermata di login: praticamente da quando sparisce la schermata di boot (quella con l'output del dmesg ) rimane a caricare con uno schermo nero circa 2 minuti prima di darmi lo schermo di login. Ah il dmesg non mi sembra che dia errori di sorta.

anche il localhost e' a posto...

----------

## GiRa

OK, allora prova a dare 

```
$ startx -- :1
```

 da console e vedi se va più veloce.

----------

## sanzo77

si ma non e' partito kde. E' partito x.

----------

## lucapost

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> si ma non e' partito kde. E' partito x.

 

Devi configurare ~/.xinitrc in modo che parta kde.

Crea il file, se non esiste già, e aggiungi kde oppere startkde BOH!!!

non lo so cosa si aggiunge per kde, ma il mio è così:

```
jarod ~ # cat /home/lucapost/.xinitrc 

conky &

#fluxbox

wmaker

```

----------

## sanzo77

Pero' aspettate un attimo, non vorrei sembrare ingrato il vostro aiuto e' preziosissimo, ma vorrei capire cosa sto facendo e perche', inoltre io vorrei capire perche' prima dell'update world era sufficientemente veloce l'avvio di kdm+kde e ora invece sta li a caricare per 2 minuti circa. Cmq ora faccio la prova che mi avete consigliato e posto il risultato.

----------

## lucapost

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *sanzo77 wrote:*   si ma non e' partito kde. E' partito x. 
> 
> Devi configurare ~/.xinitrc in modo che parta kde.
> 
> Crea il file, se non esiste già, e aggiungi kde oppere startkde BOH!!!
> ...

 

scusate se non son stato chiaro, questo che ho scritto sopra vale solo per avviare X attraverso startx, non c'entra nulla con xdm e compagnia bella.  :Wink: 

----------

## sanzo77

allora ho fatto partire kde con startx come mi e' stato consigliato ed e' + veloce. Per farlo xo' ho praticamente bypassato kdm, cioe' nell rc.conf ho tolto kdm come display manager in modo che quando ho rebootato mi sono trovato a dover fare il login da shell, e poi ho dato startx -- :1 e ok. Pero' il problema rimane: se uso kdm lo startup e' lentissimo.

----------

## Onip

molto da ignorante (uso GNOME):

ma kdm non ha un log da qualche parte?

----------

## sanzo77

Si, pensavo di averlo scritto che kdm.log non da errori di sorta...

----------

## lucapost

non è che sei un ingegnere anche tu?    :Rolling Eyes: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513108.html

----------

## sanzo77

a dire la verita' si, sono ingegnere.

Cmq non capisco come avrei potuto notare che la variabile e' stata spostata. Durante l'etc update mi sono spulciato tutti e 36 i file di conf che mi proponeva di aggiornare, arrivato all rc.conf ho notato che mi voleva commentare la riga DISPLAYMANAGER senza darmi alcuna spiegazione della cosa. Alche' gli ho detto di scartare il file nuovo e mi sono tenuto il vecchio, il file di config di xdm non era proprio citato.

Ad ogni modo ora ho settato la variabile li' ma la velocita' non e' cambiata.

Inoltre vorrei capire cosa intendi con "uso startx", ti fai dare il login su shell ti logghi e poi dai startx? oppure ho capito male?

----------

## lucapost

Non saprei come aiutarti riguado kdm, ma ho visto che avevi  problemi con startx.

 *sanzo77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre vorrei capire cosa intendi con "uso startx", ti fai dare il login su shell ti logghi e poi dai startx? oppure ho capito male?

 

Esatto.

EDIT: Forse però un passo avanti si può fare per risolvere il problema. Vediamo se la perdita di tempo è da imputare a xdm o kdm.

Se non sbaglio,ora in /etc/conf.d/xdm hai settato DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm", prova a sostituire DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm". Vediamo se i tempi di avvio sono più normali.

----------

## sanzo77

per farlo devo emergere xdm, lo emergo e ti faccio sapere.

----------

## sanzo77

Allora io non ho ben capito se e' quello che volevi che facessi, cmq ho emerso xdm e l'ho configurato come dm iniziale, quindi allo startup e' partito xdm e mi ha proposto la sua schermata di login (scarnissima), loggatomi e' pero' partito x e non kde, a quel punto ho dato start kde all'interno di x e kde si e' avviato (ovviamente suddiviso in finestre)... in questo modo ci ha messo poco, ma ripeto il problema e' su kdm. Infatti dal momento del login il tempo di caricamento di kde e' relativamente basso...

----------

## lucapost

La variabile XSESSION in /etc/rc.conf l'hai settata correttamente?

----------

## knefas

sanzo77, che cos'hai in /etc/rc.conf XSESSION? questa dovrebbe essere settata su kde-3.5 o qualcosa del genere. (guarda in /etc/X11/Sessions/ per vedere i valori possibili)

----------

## daniel979

ho anche io lo stesso problema

in /etc/rc.conf ho settato

XSESSION="kde-3.5"

e in /etc/conf.d/xdm

DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

vi posto anche kdm.log

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux pc-dam 2.6.18-suspend2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Oct 30 00:45:52 CET 2006 i686

Build Date: 14 October 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Nov  2 03:21:01 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+it+inet(trust)" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"

    xkb_types                { include "%" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "%" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "%" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "%" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Error:            Missing KeyNames section in a Keymap file

>                   Description of Keymap not compiled

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

(EE) Error loading keymap /usr/share/X11/xkb/compiled/server-0.xkm

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+it+inet(trust)" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+it+inet(trust)" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

----------

## sanzo77

ok, avevo settato XSESSION a kde 3.5.2 e nn funzionava  :Neutral:  cmq confermo che il problema e' kdm, infatti xdm+kdm partono velocemente.

Ora reimposto kdm allo startup e riguardo nel kdm.log per vedere se mi e' sfuggito qualcosa, magari il problema non e' negli errori ma negli Warning.

----------

## sanzo77

Allora ho fatto un grep di Xorg.0.log x estrarre i warning ed ecco il risultato :

```

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/util".

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings".

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/default".

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF".

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/type1" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

(WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f11 not supported.

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(WW) I810(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 16 pages failed

(WW) I810(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 8 pages failed

(WW) I810(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 768 pages failed

(WW) I810(0): xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of 1281 pages failed

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

```

Potrebbe essere qui il problema?

----------

## lucapost

Dando emerge -pv kdm non campare come dipendenza xdm. Questo mi perplime assai!

Quando usavo gdm, sono abbastanza certo che si portava dietro anche xdm.

@sanzo77 

Non mi è chiara una cosa. Ora che hai installato xdm+kdm, settando DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm" e XSESSION="kde-3.5"  funziona tutto correttamente?

----------

## crisandbea

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Dando emerge -pv kdm non campare come dipendenza xdm. Questo mi perplime assai!
> 
> Quando usavo gdm, sono abbastanza certo che si portava dietro anche xdm.
> 
> 

 

xdm non è dipendenza nè di gdm, nè di kdm. quindi è ovvio che non se lo porti dietro, 

e poi perchè dovrebbe ???  :Wink: 

----------

## sanzo77

@lucapost

no va lento come prima. Ci mette poco a caricare kde se metto xdm + kde , se metto kdm+kde ci mette un botto...

----------

## daniel979

@sanzo77

come ho detto prima anche io ho lo stesso problema, ma in Xorg.0.log non ho gli stessi warning che hai tu, quindi non dovrebbe dipendere da quello.

ma tu hai xorg completamente stabile???

----------

## sanzo77

Beh che intendi per stabile? 

Cmq quei WW dipendono da alcune cose settate nello xorg.conf (per i font, che aggiornando hanno evidentemente cambiato path) cmq la lentezza nn dipende da quello... per gli altri WW devo ancora capire...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

stabile == ARCH=x86 o chi per essa

----------

## sanzo77

stabile

----------

## daniel979

te l'ho chiesto perchè io ho un'altra installazione di gentoo su un'altra partizione e quando installai xorg era ~x86 quindi alcuni pacchetti su quest'ultima non sono stabili; ho provato ad avviare su questa partizione e kdm mi parte approssimativamente in metà tempo rispetto all'installazione dove tutti i pacchetti sono stabili, anche se a memoria ricordo che in precedenza era un po' più veloce.

magari potrebbe essere questo.

hai anche tu kdmtheme???

----------

## sanzo77

il discorso e' che prima dell'emerge world tutto era a posto... cmq si anche io kdmtheme ma ho provato anche senza...

----------

## btbbass

Avevo il tuo stesso problema, all'avvio di kdm, e mi pare solamente al boot del sistema...

Il problema sono i font, probabilmente per i path che non trova. Avevo trovato una soluzione spulciando nel forum internazionale, si tratta di un comando che aggiorna i path dei font, e in qualche minuto il problema è risolto.

Mi spiace, ma non ricordo come fosse, prva a cercare..

----------

## knefas

btbbass, parli di fc-cache?

----------

## sanzo77

Grazie alle dritte incrociate di knefas e btbbass e grazie al tasto search sono riuscito a risolvere, spero che cio' possa aiutare anche daniel979:

ho dato da terminale

```
 fc-cache -fv 
```

ho preso l'output che indica il path dei font presenti e cachati e l'ho inserito in /etc/X11/xorg.conf nella sezione Section "Files" nel seguente modo.

```

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/large"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts-extra"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

EndSection

```

Ora l'avvio e' di circa 20 secondi... Grazie mille a tutti i partecipanti   :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Cronometro alla mano, il mio è 4.97 secondi!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## sanzo77

azz ora cerco il cronometro... pero' il mio e' un centrino 1200   :Confused: 

----------

## lucapost

Non sarà mica perchè io uso windowmaker?  :Cool: 

----------

## daniel979

grazie per la dritta dei font ma in verità io non ho nessun warnig nel mio Xorg.0.log riguardo ai font, credo che a me non sia legato a questo; però ho notato che hanno rilasciato kdm-3.5.5-r1, purtroppo però non posso provarlo perchè io ho compilato kde-base, magari aggiorneranno anche quello e proverò con questa strada.

----------

## sanzo77

Io ti consiglio ugualmente di provare la strada di fc-cache xchè, come ho scritto in qualche post sopra, io avevo commentato nello xorg.conf le righe relative ai fonts che lui andava a cercare, quindi anche io nelle ultime prove fatte non avevo + quei Warning (come tu non li hai), il discorso però è che secondo me xorg i fonts se li tira su cmq e se tu non glieli cachi (leggere chesci  :Razz: ) lui si rallenta. Questa è la mia interpretazione (con ogni probabilità sbagliata) del comportamento di xorg. Cmq tentar non nuoce giusto?

Non ho capito il discorso sul fatto che tu avendo compilato kdebase non puoi provare la nuova release di kdm... spiegati meglio...

----------

## daniel979

ok magari proverò la via dei font,

comunque per il discorso di kdm, kde può essere installato in vari modi a seconda di ciò che vuoi installare 

o con gli ebuild monolitici oppure con gli split-ebuilds. io ho scelto una via di mezzo ho installato kdebase e poi svariati pacchetti con gli split-ebuilds. kdm fa parte del pacchetto kdebase, quindi io dovrò ricompilare l'intero pacchetto invece che il solo kdm.

per una spiegazione più esautiva vedi la guida di gentoo riguardo kde

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

----------

## sanzo77

ah si si, io ho istallato kde non monolitico, volevo avere l'essenziale e poi riempirlo con quello che mi pareva a me  :Very Happy: 

----------

